# MTB geklaut - Wiesbaden



## saschi307 (3. April 2009)

Hallo liebe Bikefans,

Gestern Vormittag um ca. 10 Uhr rum wurde mir mein fast neues MTB der Marke Cube gestohlen! Ich bitte hier um eure Mitthilfe falls jemand was gesehen hat oder vielleicht so ein Fahrrad auf der Straße sieht. 

Ich gehe davon aus, das es nicht viele Leute in Wiesbaden gibt die so ein Fahrrad besitzen, deswegen bitte ich schon sobald jemand dieses Fahrrad sieht mir einen Hinweis zu geben. ich währe auch bereit meine Handynummer zu hinterlassen.

*Daten zum Bike und des geschehens:*

*Ort:* Wiesbaden (in der nähe des neuen LuisenForums ca. 100m von der Bushaltestelle entfernt)
*Uhrzeit:* 10:00 Uhr rum
*Bike:* CUBE AMS Pro 125 XT (2008)|| Farbe: Schwarz || Dämpfer & gabel: FOX || Schaltung: Shimano Deore XT || Bremsen: Hydraulische Bremsen || Reifenmarke: Schwalbe

_Mein MTB ähnelt diesem hier sehr stark (habe keine veränderungen daran vorgenommen)_






Für jeden noch so kleinen Hinweis währe ich überglücklich!
Finderlohn: 100

Danke schonmal im Voraus

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## saschi307 (25. Mai 2009)

Leider ist es noch nicht aufgetaucht, wollte aber das Thema nochmal ein wenig in Erinnerung bringen. Vielleicht hat ja doch mal jemand etwas bemerkt oder sogar jemanden gesehen der mit so einem MTB in Wiesbaden rumfährt...

Für jeden noch so kleinen Hinweis währe ich Dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JuranWiesbaden (27. Mai 2009)

Schweinerei!!
Mein Beileid, hab leider nichts gesehen... Werde aber GENAU DESWEGEN mein altes behalten!!

LG


----------



## Asta (2. Juni 2009)

Hi

Tut mir echt leid, aber ich habs leider auch nicht gesehen
Mich würde mal interessieren wie es passiert ist, und was für ein Schloss du hattest. Ich hab auch ein neues Cube, wohne auch in der Gegend Mainz/Wiesbaden und würde gerne mal wissen, mit was man rechnen muss, was für Schlösser so geknackt werden.

Schöne Grüße und viel Glück noch!
Jürgen


----------



## dib (2. Juni 2009)

Asta schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Tut mir echt leid, aber ich habs leider auch nicht gesehen
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie es passiert ist, und was für ein Schloss du hattest. Ich hab auch ein neues Cube, wohne auch in der Gegend Mainz/Wiesbaden und würde gerne mal wissen, mit was man rechnen muss, was für Schlösser so geknackt werden.
> ...



 	 	 Als Faustregel kann man sagen :
Je Schicker und Teurer das Bike desto egaler das Schloss!
Die knacken einfach ALLES binnen SEKUNDEN auch und gerade bei Publikumsverkehr wenn der Anreiz gross genug ist!

Viele Grüsse auch und viel Glück (das wirst Du brauchen) bei der Suche!  

dib


----------



## saschi307 (3. Juni 2009)

dib schrieb:


> Als Faustregel kann man sagen :
> Je Schicker und Teurer das Bike desto egaler das Schloss!
> Die knacken einfach ALLES binnen SEKUNDEN auch und gerade bei Publikumsverkehr wenn der Anreiz gross genug ist!
> 
> ...



Ja das ist Wohl war, selbst mein 90 teures Schloss von Abus ham die mit geklaut. Auf der Polizeiwache erzählten mir auch die Beamten, das hier in Wiesbaden öfters sowas passiert. Das sind Professionelle Banden die sich auf Fahrraddiebstahl speziallisieren.

Wie sagt man so schön die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Mückel__ (4. Juni 2009)

saschi307 schrieb:


> selbst mein 90 teures Schloss von Abus ham die mit geklaut.



war es auch mit dem 90 Schloss angeschlossen?


----------



## saschi307 (5. Juni 2009)

Mückel schrieb:


> war es auch mit dem 90 Schloss angeschlossen?



Natürlich


----------



## JuranWiesbaden (5. Juni 2009)

Na wunderbar... Hat sich ja richtig gelohnt, die Investition 

LG


----------



## Mückel__ (5. Juni 2009)

saschi307 schrieb:


> Natürlich



welches Abus Schloss genau?


----------



## sokoto (5. Juni 2009)

Hallo Sascha,

Tut mir echt leid! Wahrscheinlich wird das aber nichts mehr werden. Kann ich dir leider aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. 

Übrigens, dein Cube ist ziemlich weit verbreitet! 

Hast du wenigstens die Rahmennummer? 
Noch was, bei manchen Hausratversicherungen ist nämlich ein Fahrraddiebstahl mitversichert! Natürlich, brauchst du dazu auch eine offilziele Anzeige bei der Polizei! Aber probier es doch mal!!!

Also noch viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (6. Juni 2009)

Welches Abus Schloss es genau war würde mich auch mal interessieren. Und das Rad war  damit an einem festen Gegenstand (Stahlzaun oder ähnliches) angeschlossen? Das Problem betrifft uns ja alle irgendwie.

Wegen deinem Rad fürchte ich leider, daß das verloren bleiben wird. Von diesen schwarzen Cubes gibt's einfach zu viele, die auch noch alle sehr ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## saschi307 (17. Dezember 2009)

Interessant mitzuverfolgen wie es einige Interessiert was für ein Schloss ich hatte, genau kann ichs nichtmehr sagen, aber es handelt sich hierbei um ein recht neues ABUS Power Chain... ein recht schweres und massives kettenschloss, aber wie schon erwähnt es sind professionelle banden die sind auf solche schlösser spezialisiert... angekehtet war mein Fahrrad extrem gut sichtbar bei einer haltestelle an massives Fahrrad(stahl)rohren, sowas wie ne art Fahrradständer... naja lange ists her, habe bereids entschedigung von meiner versicherung erhalten, was natürlich nur einen kleinen teil des Einkaufspreises deckt... Wiederbekommen werde ich es nie auch wenn die rahmennummer bekannt ist...

kann man eben nichts machen. Meine schlussvolgerung daraus ist kauf dir keine Teuren Bikes und wenn lass diese nicht 1sekunde aus den augen^^


----------



## Murph (17. Dezember 2009)

saschi307 schrieb:


> ...... lass diese nicht 1sekunde aus den augen^^


 
Jawoll,genau darauf kommt´s an!
*Immer *in Sichtweite!!!!!!


----------

